# Shooting in the Wind



## djstix (Oct 3, 2009)

I shoot a 60# compound with small diameter arrows and I'm wondering how much wind actually affects the shot and the arrow. Is it more a mental thing and that I should ignore it for the most part? Or is it something that I should take into account and "aim off" to compensate for it.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Sunday I shot a practice tournement in gusting wind. I had to aim off by 12" to 16" at 60 meters. As the distance shortened, the aim off distance shortened also.

Wind has a lot of effect on arrow flight, especially at longer distances. A retired FBI sniper taught me one way to help estimate wind and that is to figure that wind coming exactly 90 degrees from the side is "full value", wind blowing at 45 degrees from the side is "half value" and wind blowing directly at you or away from you is "zero value". The "zero value" concept works well for bullets traveling at 3,000 fps, but with our slightly slower arrows need to add or subtract a little for "zero value" wind.

Rick McKinney has an interesting post on evaluating different fletching and he mentions one not doing well in wind. It's in the FITA forum.

Obviously wind speed has to be considered. You wouldn't hold off the same for 20 mph wind as for 5 mph wind. 

After figuring wind direction it's a matter of experience. Look a the grass and brush to guage the wind speed. Shoot a lot of arrows in wind and keep notes to develop a feel for what the wind does to your arrows.

In lighter wind, some archers will cant their bow into the wind. This will push the arrow to that side. Again this is an experience thing.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------

